# the rocco's modern life



## KillaVR6 (Jul 18, 2006)

So we started with this 1986 scirocco, originally 16v, swapped to a g60. the g60 ished the bed cause we all know how they are. Last seen the road some time ago at waterfest 14. It looked like this. 

 

Then the owner said "lets put a vr6 in this thing" :banghead: after it sat for about a year and a half. Well, since we r doin that we should put a Precision 62\65 billet wheel AR81-T4 torbo on it with all the trimmings.So here are some specs. 

OBD 1 vr6 (power house) 
Techtonics 288 race cams 
Techtonics titanium retainers 
Techtonics HD valve springs 
Ferrea turbo valves (dome shape) 
High rev valve seals 
USP low compression headspacer (8:5.1) 
ARP rod bolts 
ARP head studs 
some pics..... 

 
 
 

more isht 

Precision 62/65 billet wheel AR81 T4 
Kinetics turbo mani with custom vband wastegate flange 
Precision 46mm wastegate 
Tial 50mm bov 
Vibrant 3.5' intercooler (700hp) 
Custom 3" intercooler tubing (tbody side) 
Custom 2.5" intercooler tubing (turbo side) 
Custom 3.5' vband downpipe with wastegate pipe 
some more pics 

 
 
 
 
 
 

Custom short runner (polished) 
OBD 1 tbody gasket matched to intake mani 
Aeromotive a1000 adjustible FPR 
034 fuel rail (-8) 
steel braided fuel line (-8) 
Intergraded dual surge tank for 044 bosch pumps 
Intergraded surge tank mani 
Holley 14 psi feed pumps for surge tank (for E85) 
Twin 044 bosch pumps ( for E85) 
Jaz 16 gallon fuel cell 
some more pics 

 
 
 
 
 
 

Custom S&W race car 8pt rollcage 
Custom dash bar to strut towers to Custom front motor support ( MINT!!) 
Custom dasboard with cage thru dashboard 
Custom motor mounts 
Custom brake booster bracket (shortened) 
Custom passat clutch pedal 
Custom firewall for clutch master 
Custom mounted mk3 shift box 
Custom mounted intercooler 
Custom mounted mk3 rad ( aluminum on z way) 
Shavedishhhh bay ( not to type-r):laugh: 
Custom fuel cell frame in rear 
Custom center console 
Custom shorty ebrake lever 
Autometer Guages ( tach,speedo,boost,water temp,oil press,oil temp,fuel) 
AEM wideband air/fuel :facepalm: 
LUGTRONIC standalone with custom motor harness 
Custom wire harness thru whole car ( MINT!!) 
Painless wiring 12 circuit fuse block 
Rear killswitch 
more pics 

 
 
 
 
 
 
 

still have a lot more to do but this bring you all up to date. hope u enjoy.


----------



## KillaVR6 (Jul 18, 2006)

*.*


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

I like where this is going:thumbup:


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

most of your pics dont work.


----------



## KillaVR6 (Jul 18, 2006)

yeah sorry somthin aint right i will get some more tom.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

What's up with that roll cage?


----------



## skeat vr6 (Jun 5, 2006)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> What's up with that roll cage?


 Wtf does that mean?


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

skeat vr6 said:


> Wtf does that mean?


 Y



































Umadbro?


----------



## KillaVR6 (Jul 18, 2006)

*pics*


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

I've never seen a roll cage with the hoop and d-bars welded to the rear seat level. I've only ever seen (and vaugly remember certification rule books calling for) them to be welded to the exhuast/tranny tunnel.


----------



## KillaVR6 (Jul 18, 2006)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> I've never seen a roll cage with the hoop and d-bars welded to the rear seat level. I've only ever seen (and vaugly remember certification rule books calling for) them to be welded to the exhuast/tranny tunnel.


 Yeah, what "rulebook" is this


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> I've never seen a roll cage with the hoop and d-bars welded to the rear seat level. I've only ever seen (and vaugly remember certification rule books calling for) them to be welded to the exhuast/tranny tunnel.


 S&W race cars (The Weney family) build professional level tube frame race cars, and cages. They built all of my father's top fuel, and top alcohol dragsters/funny cars growing up.

If he spec'd a racing cage from them; you can bet your behind that its up to spec.

If he in fact spec'd a custom "street cage" from them; it would be a different story entirely.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm not saying it's bad or anything. For a street cage, whatever. I'm just curious. NHRA book (for this style cage) calls for the hoop to be welded to the floor or rocker/sill in unibody cars. I guess the rear seat area could be considered the floor. I'm not an inspector or anything, like I said, just curious. But it does say d-bars has to be to the driveshaft tunnel, and specifies how far behind the head the hoop can be. 

I've just never seen one with the sill/d-bars welded where they are.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> I've never seen a roll cage with the hoop and d-bars welded to the rear seat level. I've only ever seen (and vaugly remember certification rule books calling for) them to be welded to the exhuast/tranny tunnel.


 i'd have to assume the driver is really tall, otherwise the main hoop would be too far from the drivers seat/head to pass tech.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

In for the build :thumbup: 

Just a question . . . What are you using to tie the frame horns together? Just the bumper?


----------



## skeat vr6 (Jun 5, 2006)

85roccoZ400 said:


> In for the build :thumbup:
> 
> Just a question . . . What are you using to tie the frame horns together? Just the bumper?


 im the owner of this car.... first i removed all the old mk1 front motor mount frame and grinded it all down and welded a mk3 front sub frame to the body of the rocco so that the vr would be mint in the bay.... drilled two holes on each side of orginal mk1 frame rails, welded the same diameter pipe as the rollcage and bent it so that the pipe would attach to the lower subframe to the strut tower. also welded pipes from the dashbar of the cage to the other side of the strut tower. it may not make since the way i worded it. ill have my boy killa vr6 post some pics of the mk3 frame and bars.


----------



## KillaVR6 (Jul 18, 2006)

*I*

Indeed I will get some more pics after work


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

:thumbup: Keep up the good work.


----------



## skeat vr6 (Jun 5, 2006)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> :thumbup: Keep up the good work.


 thank you! alot of time and money and still a long way to go!!!!!


----------



## KillaVR6 (Jul 18, 2006)

*Pics*

Got the aluminum vr6 replacement rad today


----------



## KillaVR6 (Jul 18, 2006)

*Pics of cage through the firewall to strut towers*


----------



## KillaVR6 (Jul 18, 2006)

*Some that wouldn't load before*

Serge tank w twin 044bosch fuel pumps 
 

Holly pump to fill serge tank 
 

Mess of wires I am personally responsable for:banghead: 
 

Vr shift box mounted 
 

Passat clutch pedal obviously a lil shorter 
 

Fabricated fire wall for vr clutch master 
 

Shortened brake booster bracket


----------



## KillaVR6 (Jul 18, 2006)

TBT-Syncro said:


> i'd have to assume the driver is really tall, otherwise the main hoop would be too far from the drivers seat/head to pass tech.


 Well I'm 6' 3" m the way the cage is now I can't fit. Just imagine if it went to the floor where it is said "is supposed to be"


----------



## KillaVR6 (Jul 18, 2006)

*Oh yeah the fans we r usin not sure on the placement yet*


----------



## KillaVR6 (Jul 18, 2006)

*H*

Fpr 
 

Just started on the catch can


----------



## SUPERCHARGED-JETTA (Aug 7, 2001)

*Good Stuff*

Looks like a fun project.. Definitly going to check this for sure. Good luck, where did you source the rad?


----------



## skeat vr6 (Jun 5, 2006)

SUPERCHARGED-JETTA said:


> Looks like a fun project.. Definitly going to check this for sure. Good luck, where did you source the rad?


 Thanks. Got the rad from ngp.


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

Sad to see a mk1 get ruined. Vr's don't belong in mk1 

Jmo


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

KillaVR6 said:


>


 make sure you build a shroud. if you dont, you'll probably end up with temp issues.


----------



## KillaVR6 (Jul 18, 2006)

.therealvrt said:


> Sad to see a mk1 get ruined. Vr's don't belong in mk1
> 
> Jmo


 Wow!


----------



## skeat vr6 (Jun 5, 2006)

.therealvrt said:


> Sad to see a mk1 get ruined. Vr's don't belong in mk1
> 
> Jmo


 Hahahahahaha go pound on some rock salt in your trailor there whiskey tango!!!!!!!


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

skeat vr6 said:


> Hahahahahaha go pound on some rock salt in your trailor there whiskey tango!!!!!!!


 aw sweety, got some sand in your vagina 
the parts list is nice, sorry I am from the old school where a perfect mk1 had a 16v in it and if you are going to mock me make sure you spell your words correctly, it's "trailer" not trailor


----------



## skeat vr6 (Jun 5, 2006)

.therealvrt said:


> aw sweety, got some sand in your vagina
> the parts list is nice, sorry I am from the old school where a perfect mk1 had a 16v in it and if you are going to mock me make sure you spell your words correctly, it's "trailer" not trailor


 yea ehhhhhh. this is a build thread not some b.s canadian bollocks where we all have to hear you running your suck. now plz. mind your own isht :banghead:


----------



## skeat vr6 (Jun 5, 2006)

Vrt


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

skeat vr6 said:


> yea ehhhhhh. this is a build thread not some b.s canadian bollocks where we all have to hear you running your suck. now plz. mind your own isht :banghead:


reality, if you didnt want to hear what people had to say, you shouldnt have posted it. But you did, and he did. Get over it. When you start having problems, he's one of the people who actually has answers. Now stop being butt hurt.

:beer:


----------



## skeat vr6 (Jun 5, 2006)

TBT-Syncro said:


> reality, if you didnt want to hear what people had to say, you shouldnt have posted it. But you did, and he did. Get over it. When you start having problems, he's one of the people who actually has answers. Now stop being butt hurt.
> 
> :beer:


hahahahahahaha


----------



## KillaVR6 (Jul 18, 2006)

*New pics*

Hooked up a battery to check my int/ext lighting wiring


----------



## KillaVR6 (Jul 18, 2006)

TBT-Syncro said:


> reality, if you didnt want to hear what people had to say, you shouldnt have posted it. But you did, and he did. Get over it. When you start having problems, he's one of the people who actually has answers. Now stop being butt hurt.
> 
> :beer:


What problems might u be referring too. he is bein an a hole because he thinks the motor shouldn't belong in the car. ur response makes no sense. We don't post stuff to hear isht like that. Maybe for constructive criticism, but not that!


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

KillaVR6 said:


> What problems might u be referring too. he is bein an a hole because he thinks the motor shouldn't belong in the car. ur response makes no sense. We don't post stuff to hear isht like that. Maybe for constructive criticism, but not that!


so if a kid posted "i want to put 18s on my mk1 rocco", in your world, we should only offer up high 5s and wheel choices, and not suggest that its going to look terrible?

p.s. you'll also find that in the technical forums, posts that look like a 12 year old's text message dont get a lot of response.

:beer:


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Guys,
If you can't play nice (this includes the original poster) thread goes away.
And please, please kindly refrain from the. "ish" and "ufck", etc going around the language filter.
As stated, this is a technical forum....this talk doesn't really get you too far. :thumbup:


----------



## skeat vr6 (Jun 5, 2006)

nater said:


> Guys,
> If you can't play nice (this includes the original poster) thread goes away.
> And please, please kindly refrain from the. "ish" and "ufck", etc going around the language filter.
> As stated, this is a technical forum....this talk doesn't really get you too far. :thumbup:


Yes sir


----------



## KillaVR6 (Jul 18, 2006)

Just black hole this damn thing. It's ruined. Not tryin to get sympathy or anything but all I ever get When I post a thread, n I'm sure I'm not the only one, is ridicule for dumb isht on this forum. I have never gone on someone's thread n said dumb isht like these two jabronies. Just sayin I'm tired of the bollocks. Alllll done


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Ok. At your request, it's locked.


----------

